

Google Says Android, Chrome OS Will Eventually Converge - esolyt
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/Google-Android-Chrome-OS-Chromebook-Chromebox,news-15400.html

======
mikedougherty
Anyone that's surprised has not been paying attention.

~~~
SquareWheel
I've been following both projects closely, and I'm very surprised. They're two
very different project, and I don't see how they possibly could merge.

ChromeOS is open-source through and through, and is based on the web as a
platform. Android is tied to a Google account, is mostly but not fully open-
source, and has a very different eco-system. It's API-driven.

Will we be seeing web intents and Android intents merge? Will Dalvik be
rewritten on a web technology? Will Java be used at all in this new merged
platform?

I can't even begin to imagine how these could merge... User interfaces, maybe,
but not the underlying technologies. But maybe that's what is meant by this
line: "in time there will be a seamless user experience across all the
devices"

~~~
tutuca
Is Chromium OS up to date with Chrome OS? Their site was too too quite...

~~~
SquareWheel
As far as I know it's the latest source. It doesn't have everything from
Chrome OS though, for instance plugins and the auto-updater [1]. Browsing the
commits I see an update from 8 minutes ago [2].

[1] <http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/chromium-os-faq>

[2] <http://git.chromium.org/gitweb/?p=chromium.git;a=summary>

